# six12 2015



## Jim (Apr 26, 2015)

:LOL2: 

I want a new toy for my AR :beer:

[youtube]aSdWsXkc0gw[/youtube]

https://six12.com/

And don't say there is no need for it, the Zombies are coming! Are you not watching the walking dead? :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Johnny (Apr 26, 2015)

ohhhhh YEAH !!!!

my dream gun is a clip fed semi-auto .410 shotgun !!!
LOL not for hunting of course, but "just because".

In the Navy, my assigned weapon was the M79 40mm grenade launcher.
i fell IN LOVE with that thing !!!
It was nothing to pop off 2 or 3 hundred rounds in one training exercise.

Zombies are amongst us now - we MUST be prepared !!! 8-[


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 30, 2015)

Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

